# Silver Plated Flatware items



## jmdlcar (Jun 4, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how many Silver Plated Flatware items will I need to get for 1 troy ounce of Silver? Or how much Silver would be in a 144 set of Silver Plated Flatware? Or about how much?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 4, 2015)

The answer is area X thickness. You need to sum the area of all items,
The thickness depends on quality. Least qualiti = 1 micron


----------



## henos (Jun 5, 2015)

jmdlcar said:


> (...)Or how much Silver would be in a 144 set of Silver Plated Flatware? (...)



It all depends on the thickness of the coating.
At approximately 40 micron (marking on the cutlery 90) you can count like this: the whole weight of cutlery x 4.5-5%
With a weight of eg. 10 kg to 450- 500 g of silver (this depends on the degree of wear)
Greetings

edit:



jmdlcar said:


> (...)Can anyone tell me how many Silver Plated Flatware items will I need to get for 1 troy ounce of Silver?



With about 11- 12 pcs. of normal size.
Small (eg. teaspoons) can be counted as one large (normal) piece


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 5, 2015)

90 means 90g per 12 big spoons and 12 big forks. Common in Europe are 20, 40, 60, 80 (lowgrade) and *90, 100,* 120, 150, very seldom higher, up to 200 (high grade)


----------

